# Où trouver des autres thèmes pour mac ?



## Albin22 (3 Mai 2006)

Voila je cherche des nouveaux thèmes pour mon mac avec des couleurs de barres d'outils différents, des icones différents... bref des trucs sympas.
Merci bcp


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

Je te propose de jeter un coup d'&#339;il par ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

guikit.com
Bien sûr..
Sans avantage pour moi .


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2006)

Merci Corentin 

Par là : http://www.guikit.com/news.php?Themes


----------

